# help



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

hi
i am looking to move to canada from the uk
but my job is not on the list
so i have found out i will need a job offer and a LMO

i am coming to calgary for a week in june to look around and hopefully 
try and speak to some employers
can anybody give me any tips of where to go and who to see when i arrive
my job is warehouse systems manager for a peugeot motor dealer

thanks
paul


----------



## oconnor (May 26, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> hi
> i am looking to move to canada from the uk
> but my job is not on the list
> so i have found out i will need a job offer and a LMO
> ...


Wow - I've never even seen a Peugeot over here (or a Renault, or Citroen)! Apart from that I think you are definitely doing the right thing by trying to meet potential employers face to face. My wife emailed and filled in online applications and got nowhere. It was only when she rang up and spoke to people over the phone that things started to happen. She got her job offer after a telephone interview.

The LMO basically means that they have looked for 3 months (I think it's 3, might be longer) and cannot find a Canadian to fill that job.

Chris


----------



## Crookybwfc (Mar 31, 2009)

oconnor said:


> Wow - I've never even seen a Peugeot over here (or a Renault, or Citroen)! Apart from that I think you are definitely doing the right thing by trying to meet potential employers face to face. My wife emailed and filled in online applications and got nowhere. It was only when she rang up and spoke to people over the phone that things started to happen. She got her job offer after a telephone interview.
> 
> The LMO basically means that they have looked for 3 months (I think it's 3, might be longer) and cannot find a Canadian to fill that job.
> 
> Chris


hi chris
thanks for the reply

do you have any tips for when i get to canada ie where to go and who to see
plus i would be looking for a job anywhere and not just in the same field i am in here in the uk it doesnt have to be in the motor trade

paul


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Crookybwfc said:


> hi chris
> thanks for the reply
> 
> do you have any tips for when i get to canada ie where to go and who to see
> ...


As pointed out there are no Peugeot/Citroen/Renault dealers here, AFAIK. 
In the motor trade GM and Chrysler have just recently fired quite a number of their dealerships so many people will be seeking the few jobs available. 
You should concentrate outside the motor trade.


----------

